#   >   >   >  " " .  .
,    .    ,     . 

 !!!            (  .).    1,5   ...  ,    ,     .  :         .             . 

  ,            .   ,   ,  ,   ! , ,      ,  ,        .  ,         ?!!      - .       -    , ,        ,   .       ,  . 

      ,     .           ,    .        . 

  ,    :    ,  , ,    , , .        !!!  ,     : "   ,    ....."       ,   , ! 

 ,           !          ,    !    ,  ,     .     , -  ,          ,      ! 

  -       .      ,      !!!! 

 P.S.    ,      ( , ,  ).         ,     ,       ,    !


http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=b7526-zu00

----------

,    ,  ,

----------

.,

----------


## El.lada

,   !! ,    ,      ,    -    -       !!!!     , ,      !  ,     ,    - ,   ,  ,   !!!   ,    ... , ,   ,     ?      ,  , , ?   , ?     ?    ,    .   ??? ???    ? ,   ....   -  ...     -         - ...   ...

----------


## 55

> ,   !! ,    ,      ,    -    -       !!!!     , ,      !  ,     ,    - ,   ,  ,   !!!   ,    ... , ,   ,     ?      ,  , , ?   , ?     ?    ,    .   ??? ???    ? ,   ....   -  ...     -         - ...   ...


, , .  ,  ,     .  .                    .

----------

? ? ?

----------

..... ?  ...  1,5        . 
       ,      ,   ,      ....

----------


## 1985

- ?      ,   ?

----------

,     ,      .   ,     ......
,

----------


## Darinna

> ,     ,      .   ,     ......
> ,


  ....

----------

